

Getting Started with Android Development - razin
http://www.jeanhsu.com/2011/05/03/getting-started-with-android-development/

======
espinchi
I believe it is extremely important to start coding as soon as possible, and
do several iterations of "learn by reading" and "learn by doing".

The Notepad example in the official documentation is a very good Hello World
v2:
[http://developer.android.com/resources/tutorials/notepad/ind...](http://developer.android.com/resources/tutorials/notepad/index.html).
Immediately after doing this one, I believe you have to start coding for that
application you have in mind right away.

When you learn a bit more, you'll come back and maybe create a custom
component instead of that copy-pasted layout piece of XML, or replace that
ugly thread by an AsyncTask...

As for the article, I really like the selection of material.

------
spiffworks
I've found this link to be the best guide for Emacs users

[http://gregorygrubbs.com/development/tips-on-android-
develop...](http://gregorygrubbs.com/development/tips-on-android-development-
using-emacs/)

------
sgarman
If your new, Eclipse is great to get you jumpstarted; however, I find IntelliJ
much faster and reliable then Eclipse. I started Android development with
Eclipse and only found IntlliJ later, I have not looked back since.

~~~
pdilip
Could you point us to resources on setting up IntelliJ for Android
development?

~~~
chetbox
<http://wiki.jetbrains.net/intellij/Android>

